# Honda Eu7000is availability



## Brandonh (Oct 13, 2021)

Just seeing if anyone else has tried ordering one of these generators lately. I ordered one from a local Honda power equipment dealer, which is also a large John Deere ag dealer. Placed order in October of 2021 and check back monthly with my salesman to see if he can tell when it may arrive. So far he is unable to give me any timeframe for arrival. Wondering if this is normal for these times. In preparation we have been able to have installed by or electric co-op a 200amp interlock on our meter base. Just have to get power cord to go from generator the box and we will be ready if generator ever shows up. Thanks. Been enjoying the info available in this forum


----------



## Fig (Mar 16, 2021)

I just ordered 2 from Northern. Says they will be shipping in 2-5 days. No charges on my card yet though.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea so far northern tool has them!


----------



## al10453 (11 mo ago)

Just called them they where supposed to get 150 of them in by Feb. 15 none yet 240 on back order


----------



## yamahog (11 mo ago)

Backordered on most other sites and estimated ship dates are April 7.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

It's a very popular model. My cousin ordered one from HD and it took a while to come in. The entire line is usually plagued with QC issues, though. Should anyone decide to buy one, it should be given to me for immediate testing. You know, to make sure it's okay and all. I'll return it. 

Eventually.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol swamp


----------



## Brandonh (Oct 13, 2021)

Fig said:


> I just ordered 2 from Northern. Says they will be shipping in 2-5 days. No charges on my card yet though.
> 
> View attachment 11131


I’m interested in seeing if they are able to fulfill your order anytime soon. Please give updates. I’m going to stick with my local dealer for now and hope that mine comes in soon.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

they have been coming in as a steady stream here in Iowa.
most are on the 6 months out from date of order.
just like all imports right now.


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

Brandonh said:


> Just seeing if anyone else has tried ordering one of these generators lately. I ordered one from a local Honda power equipment dealer, which is also a large John Deere ag dealer. Placed order in October of 2021 and check back monthly with my salesman to see if he can tell when it may arrive. So far he is unable to give me any timeframe for arrival. Wondering if this is normal for these times. In preparation we have been able to have installed by or electric co-op a 200amp interlock on our meter base. Just have to get power cord to go from generator the box and we will be ready if generator ever shows up. Thanks. Been enjoying the info available in this forum
> View attachment 11129
> View attachment 11130





Brandonh said:


> Just seeing if anyone else has tried ordering one of these generators lately. I ordered one from a local Honda power equipment dealer, which is also a large John Deere ag dealer. Placed order in October of 2021 and check back monthly with my salesman to see if he can tell when it may arrive. So far he is unable to give me any timeframe for arrival. Wondering if this is normal for these times. In preparation we have been able to have installed by or electric co-op a 200amp interlock on our meter base. Just have to get power cord to go from generator the box and we will be ready if generator ever shows up. Thanks. Been enjoying the info available in this forum
> View attachment 11129
> View attachment 11130


Ordered mine Friday and received it Monday, delivered to my home. Dealer told me that he has several in stock. I'm in Lutz, FL. Not sure what shipping would cost but maybe have one shipped or drop-shipped as he is a large dealer.


----------



## Brandonh (Oct 13, 2021)

Just to follow up, picked up my generator today from the dealer I originally ordered from. Got a call last Friday saying it was in and today was the first chance I had to pick it up. Seems like a solid well built machine.


----------



## Fig (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice! She's beautiful! I am beginning to wonder about Northern. They have now changed the description to: "will ship in 30 or more Business Days. Due to high demand, additional delays in shipment may occur." Two days ago it said shipping in 2-5 business days. I was under the impression that they were going to get a batch around the end of February to early March, but I haven't received any communication yet, and my card hasn't been hit either.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Pssst.... Is the honeymoon over? Would be nice to see that beauty in action.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol
you are supposed to offer to one year break it in for a fee!
lol!


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

With the supply issues, it seems anything that has to be imported is on backorder. I ordered a set of Panasonic 18650 batteries for my backup lighting system at the beginning of the year. Just got word they are still on backorder until the end of this month. Of course, the receive date has already been pushed back several times. I think it's only going to get worse from here as lithium gets more and more in demand. Now is definitely the time to pick up anything generator-related you might need while there's still some supply left in the pipe.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

amen!
i have all kinds of gear that is clear out to dec 2022 on the way....
good to be able to plan projects out that far!

some folks are going out of their minds...
they all switched up to the just in time model for biz plan...
a true "how did that go" moment!

i had some parts arrive today that were ordered 2 days ago from china...
kinda weird for sure!
it makes me think there is more to this shortage thing that might be twisted!

order that you need for the next years of running!
who knows what the stuff going on over there right now is going to affect parts etc!


----------



## Brandonh (Oct 13, 2021)

Northern Tool now shows on their website that the Honda eu7000 is in stock. $4695


----------



## Fig (Mar 16, 2021)

I ordered mine around the 10th of Feb, and they just came in yesterday. Northern told me that they are showing up in waves, and they hope to get a more consistent flow, but with everything that's going on in they think it may be a year before production is back to normal, or "pre-covid."


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Fig said:


> I ordered mine around the 10th of Feb, and they just came in yesterday. Northern told me that they are showing up in waves, and they hope to get a more consistent flow, but with everything that's going on in they think it may be a year before production is back to normal, or "pre-covid."
> 
> View attachment 11241


That is a sweet delivery! Are you going to run these on natural gas using the MSK7000 kits or are these for gasoline use only? I converted mine to natural gas and it's nice not having to worry about storing fresh gasoline any more. Wish I had a second unit for parallel operation, but I suppose we can do without the main AC if we lose power...we'll spend more time in the pool I guess.


----------



## Fig (Mar 16, 2021)

Unfortunately, I don't have availability to NG, (live in the sticks) so it will be gasoline for now. Was looking at Propane, but they want too much $$ for a tank right now. I have the ability to safely store around 200 gallons of gas, so I should be good for the next hurricane. Whatever I don't use, we put back in the cars. You are right about the pool, everyone comes to my house for the hurricane party's, the pool is a must! I have a NorthStar 13,000/10,500 to run all the pool equipment, slide, spa, etc.


----------



## Colt Carson (6 mo ago)

I was at the local power equipment center today to pick up a few spare parts for the Honda generator. They are a Honda generator sales/service center. I asked where the Honda generators were, and they said they sold out after Hurricane Zeta in late 2020 and haven’t gotten any more since. 😳


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Colt Carson said:


> I was at the local power equipment center today


Where? (Update your location in your Profile.) They are readily available here in Maine in stock for pickup.


----------



## Colt Carson (6 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Where? (Update your location in your Profile.) They are readily available here in Maine in stock for pickup.


I’m on the coast (Gulf of Mexico). I’m not looking for a generator, I just asked them out of curiosity because my neighbor said he couldn’t find a Honda locally. He ended up getting a Predator from Harbor Freight.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

My cousin ordered a 7000is last year from HD. He had to wait a while since they were backordered everywhere. Odd that some locations are still having issues getting them in stock.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Cureton & Son in Nederland Texas has 3 EU7000's sitting on their showroom floor right now. I just got off the phone with them. Servicing dealer. Been selling Honda power equipment since the Old Testament. These guys are awesome.

P.S. I've bought 3 Honda generators there. I researched the three purchases extensively, including price. They had the lowest prices in the nation, INCLUDING all of the internet-based dealers.


----------

